# My new puppy <3



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Well after thinking long and hard I decided I wanted a herding type breed of dog. I debated between aussie, Border collie, or blue heeler. I received an email from a lady who had heard I was looking for a blue heeler and happened to have a puppy she had to get rid of! So I drove to go look at him and he was everything I wanted. Apparently they were moving and had to get rid of him. So he came home with me and has been a welcomed addition to our small farm!! He is mostly just my little helper around the farm, "helping" with chores and all. Although he helps about as well as the goats do when I'm trying to clean out the barn. :laugh:

Here is my 4 and half month old baby, Loki the blue heeler!

He has been with us almost 2 weeks now and does VERY good off leash (although we have plenty of land for him to run), he will run ahead of me and then turn right back around! He knows "NO" (of course) , his name, sit, come, fetch, lay down, and roll over. We are working on stay....he can do stay for about 20 seconds now, and everyday he is staying for longer. He has learned most of this in 2 weeks time.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie pie! Congrats!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I have three blue heelers! They are the BEST dogs! So smart and loyal. Congrats!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Super cute!! Congrats!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

He's a lovely looking boy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Lovely!!


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Handsome man!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Omg! He's beautiful!!!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Thanks!! I couldn't ask for a better dog!! He is super smart!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

UPDATE :

He now gets upset if he doesn't get to "help" me when I go to feed. If its raining or if I'm in a hurry he doesn't get to help and will VOICE it that he doesn't like it. Our Pyrs don't seem to mind him much.


----------

